

Get 10% OFF IntelliJ IDEA Personal License until end of August - rdemmer
http://blogs.jetbrains.com/idea/2013/08/end-of-summer-sale-10-off-intellij-idea/

======
tubbzor
If anyone is on the fence about this, get it. I recently moved to IntelliJ
IDEA after being an Eclipse head for a few years and took a co-workers
suggestion to try out the free version and absolutely love it.

One big seller for me is a native vim plug-in that works for free. The
interface is also very minimal and doesn't get in the way and is packed with
shortcuts to show/hide windows. Comes default with attractive themes that
don't hurt to look at for hours. It's also highly portable (like eclipse), but
seemed to be better than eclipse at recognizing new android devices on my
linux distros (Ubuntu/Xubuntu).

It would be nice in their Ultimate Version if you could natively convert .form
swing files from NetBeans into something IDEA could use. There is a third
party app [0], but it'll run you $80-100 for a license which makes it an
expensive move for any heavy Netbeans user. That's my only real gripe.
Excellent IDE overall.

[0] [http://www.formdev.com/](http://www.formdev.com/)

